# Abit RX700LE-Guru...temp sensor?



## CaptNasty (Nov 20, 2006)

I've done some searches on this forum and I can't confirm.....can the temperature on this card be detected and displayed on ATItool?  The Abit website tells me that, when using Abit's vGuru software, you can monitor, among other things, the gpu's temperature. So, it must have a sensor somewhere, right?

This is what Everest says about the GPU:
Sensor Properties 
Sensor Type	Abit MicroGuru  (ISA E0h)
GPU Sensor Type	Winbond W83L785R  (ATI-I2C 2Dh)
Motherboard Name	Abit AA8 / AG8 Series

Temperatures	
Motherboard	33 °C  (91 °F)
CPU	29 °C  (84 °F)
PWM1	35 °C  (95 °F)
PWM2	32 °C  (90 °F)
Seagate ST3160827AS	29 °C  (84 °F)

Cooling Fans	
CPU	1746 RPM
System	2168 RPM
North Bridge	3433 RPM

Voltage Values	
CPU Core	1.38 V
+3.3 V	3.37 V
+5 V	5.17 V
+12 V	11.95 V
+5 V Standby	5.14 V
FSB VTT	1.23 V
North Bridge Core	1.55 V
North Bridge +2.5 V	2.58 V
DIMM	1.88 V
DIMM VTT	0.95 V
GPU Core	2.62 V
GPU Vcc	2.21 V
GPU AGP VDDQ	2.85 V
GPU FB VDDQ	3.46 V
Debug Info F	1D 39 24 00 00 1C 37 22
Debug Info V	1D 21 71 65 89 C5 D3 6A D2 BC 44 D2 00 20 5A 23

Graphics Processor Properties 
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon X700 LE (RV410)
GPU Code Name	RV410
PCI Device	1002 / 5E4D
Transistors	110 million
Process Technology	0.11u
Bus Type	PCI Express x16 @ x16
Memory Size	256 MB
GPU Clock	425 MHz  (original: 425 MHz)
RAMDAC Clock	400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines	8
TMU Per Pipeline	1
Vertex Shaders	6  (v2.0)
Pixel Shaders	1  (v2.0)
DirectX Hardware Support	DirectX v9.0
Pixel Fillrate	3400 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate	3400 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DDR
Bus Width	128-bit
Real Clock	273 MHz (DDR)  (original: 275 MHz)
Effective Clock	546 MHz
Bandwidth	8736 MB/s

Memory Timings	
CAS Latency (CL)	3T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)	4T
RAS Precharge (tRP)	4T
RAS Active Time (tRAS)	9T
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC)	15T
RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD)	3T
Write Recovery Time (tWR)	4T

Graphics Processor Manufacturer	
Company Name	ATI Technologies Inc.
Product Information	http://www.ati.com/products/gamer.html
Driver Download	http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html

ATI GPU Registers	
ati-00F8	10000000
ati-0140	00000071
ati-0144	69323121
ati-0148	DFFFD000
ati-0154	F0000000
ati-0158	10030000
ati-0178	00001221
ati-01C0	01FF0000
ati-4018	00010017
ati-CLKIND-0A	013F5104
ati-CLKIND-0B	00001600
ati-CLKIND-0C	0400A430
ati-CLKIND-0D	00807FFA
ati-CLKIND-0E	0400BC00
ati-CLKIND-0F	00000000
ati-CLKIND-12	00032323
ati-MCIND-6C	20100000


----------

